# An ode in memory of the X-Ringer, Stephen Edwards



## alligood729 (Mar 5, 2008)

The archery world  is sad today,
The smack talk king was called away.
So early it seems for his life to end,
Each of us are better, to be where he has been.

The smiling face, the hug and handshake,
a better person of me he did make.
His skill on the range, widely well known,
It's hard to believe, X-ringer is gone.

Those in the game who knew him well,
will have stories that they will love to tell.
Not only could Stephen talk the big talk, 
The X-ringer could also walk the walk.

Stephen, you'll be missed by all of us here
But we know you're in heaven, without a care.
A giant of a man in the archery game,
And a husband and a father, one and the same.

We will miss you, Saturdays won't be the same,
As we continue this archery game. 
You take care of the range in the sky
And we'll all shoot together, in the sweet, by and by.

I didn't know Stephen Edwards as well as some of you guys, but it only took one meeting to know that he was something special. I have read all the posts on every thread, and only an idiot would not realize that the archery community is a special one, and I am proud to say I am a part of it. I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but knowing Stephen for the short time I did, I bet right now he is composing a poem to smack me with one day. And I look forward to being on the receiving end of that smack! 
Rest easy X-Ringer, and always, always, shoot straight!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

Most awesome! And very well written! I appreciate that and it touches me to my very soul! Stephen is and always be Special to me and many others within archery and otherwise.


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 5, 2008)

Well said alligood. One never knows what is in store for us or how long our time on this earth will last. Always treasure your friends and family and enjoy each moment you get to share with them, because you just never know! 

Rest in peace Stephen!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 5, 2008)

Well written, David.


----------



## hansel (Mar 5, 2008)

Well written my friend


R.I.P.


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 5, 2008)

Great job Alligood,Itold u our attitudes in this sport is why I made the change.{ Great family atmosphere}Stephen Edwards wiil truly be missed.


----------



## waits (Mar 5, 2008)

*Rip X-rings*

Man, I am sitting here with tears in my eyes and a heavy heart. We have lost the X-rings. My prayers go out to him and his family. "If we live, we live to the Lord; and If we die,we die to the Lord. So whether we live or die we belong to the Lord. "(Romans 14:8)


----------



## Liteman (Mar 5, 2008)

Alligood Great poem for a great person in Stephen who will be Missed by all. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends. God Bless them all.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 5, 2008)

Well done Alligood, well done indeed.

Garrick


----------



## Chiller (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome poem! R.I.P. Stephen!


----------



## bowtie (Mar 6, 2008)

great poem.....


----------



## hound dog (Mar 6, 2008)

Very good my frind.


----------



## snake bite (Mar 6, 2008)

*peom*

Awesome poem david.  It really touched me, thanks


----------



## Nitro (Mar 6, 2008)

Godspeed Stephen!


----------



## countrytime (Mar 6, 2008)

Alligood great poem.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome!
Tell your family and friends that you love them because you never know when the good Lord will call you home!


----------



## older (Mar 6, 2008)

our prayers go out to stephen"s family we know you are hurting but put your faith in jesus an he will help you thru these hard times rip stephen


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Great post and poem.  RIP Stephen.


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have now read this about 8 times, i have showed it to about 5 of my employee's that have seen something on Stephen on the news. David, not only does that poem tell the truth, but it hits home, ya know..........

Stephen, RIP Brother, I shall never forget trying to become one of your Xmen.........We all shall shoot tog again when we get up to the big house....We shall all shoot 240's and shall ask each other how do we like that arrow in the 12 ring..........We shall laugh, shake, and talk smack while doing so..... Congrats brother on the success you had, and will have further more.........As we say it, your now 10-7, 10-42 forever more.................


----------



## 12PointGoat (Mar 6, 2008)

waits said:


> Man, I am sitting here with tears in my eyes and a heavy heart. We have lost the X-rings. My prayers go out to him and his family. "If we live, we live to the Lord; and If we die,we die to the Lord. So whether we live or die we belong to the Lord. "(Romans 14:8)



Ditto.  This is T.O.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 6, 2008)

GREAT stuff man...awesome!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 6, 2008)

Well said indeed David!!! We can all carry a smile knowing that ole Stephen will be shining down on all of us.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 6, 2008)

Stephen had a great bunch of friends. Wish I could have met him.
Hats off to you all.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Well Said...*

Awsome! Well written....


----------



## tattooed archer (Mar 6, 2008)

You said it alligood, The Gattis family sends their prayers.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 7, 2008)

MAN! well said david im speechless hug &tell your kids everyday you love them you just never know go rest high stephen


----------



## Big Kuntry (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW!!!  I'm over here shedding some tears. I never knew Stephen, but he was the reason I subscribed to the forum. I recall reading a thread one day and found the most awful humor about Black Archer and I laughed so hard....If I recall I think I spilled my coffee as well. Anyway, Xringer got on my case once and casue me to stay away from his threads. I knew he ment no harm, but he was good at talkiing trash. And if it wasn't for his threat I would not have be introduced to Cory Bryant and not have been back in contact with the Black Archer. Anyway, I'm sadded, and wish I had meet my personally.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 17, 2008)

*From Debbie Edward*

Dear Alligood,

We have read the poem, and it has touched everyone who has read it.  The thought and care you put into writing it truly means a lot to our family.  Its heart warming to know that someone who has not known him very long could be moved to write such kind words.  We know he would have loved it.  

So from the entire family, thank you, and please continue to keep us all in your thoughts and prayers.

The Edward Family


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 17, 2008)

GaCSSshooter said:


> Dear Alligood,
> 
> We have read the poem, and it has touched everyone who has read it.  The thought and care you put into writing it truly means a lot to our family.  Its heart warming to know that someone who has not known him very long could be moved to write such kind words.  We know he would have loved it.
> 
> ...


The pleasure was all mine, and my family continues to remember yours! I hate that I didn't say something to you at Hilsmans Sunday, we passed right by each other as you were coming in the building and I was going out!! I'm sure I'll run into you an another date. I am truly flattered that you like my little poem, it was from the heart, to a grieving family, about a man with a giant heart!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 18, 2008)

*Just thought everyone could benefit..*


----------

